# Ranks of the IBEW



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Local 3 has a very odd system compared to most other locals. It's pretty in depth. 

If you search old posts you'll find some by LawnGuyLandSparky that explain the ranks. 

Or maybe there is another member here in Local 3 that could help, I knew there were a few, but I'm not sure if they're still around.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Material handler(shop boy,) apprentice, journeyman, lead-man, foreman, GF/Asst. PM, PM/Supt., VP, President or Mr. EC

I put Supt. on par with PM, as it is kind of a superior to a GF.

Nowhere in those ranks is steward, business agent, organizer, or the like.

Don't worry about splitting-hairs as to who is the more superior apprentice, that will be decided for you.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> Material handler(shop boy,) apprentice, journeyman, lead-man, foreman, GF/Asst. PM, PM/Supt., VP, President or Mr. EC


There were more classifications than that I thought? I remember hearing these weird names.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Leave it to a NYC local to over complicate something as simple as an apprentice.


----------



## AMP1978 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hire me please said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've got about a few months (give or take) before starting an apprenticeship with Local 3 in NYC and was wondering how many levels there are in the union and how you move from each level...
> 
> ...


The local 3 apprenticeship is approximately 5.5-6 yrs. That's to become an A Journeyman. Yrs 1-4 u get ir annual raise and year 4-5.5 is ur MIJ time and then you take ur A Test and hopefully pass and hopefully stay working


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, MIJ was one of the things I heard of.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hire me please said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've got about a few months (give or take) before starting an apprenticeship with Local 3 in NYC and was wondering how many levels there are in the union and how you move from each level...
> 
> ...


Here's the answer to your second question. 

http://www.jibei.org/apprentice.asp

As far as the first question goes... it depends on what you mean by levels. You start out as an apprentice... then you become an MIJ (Which is basically the ce/cw program everyone seems to look down upon for some reason or another but Local 3 came up with this classification in 1947? I believe)... then you become a journeyman... from there you could become a sub-foreman then general foreman then project manager or another other "office" type employee then asst. super then super. 

If you choose to go the political path.... you still need to make it to journeyman. Only thing is you need to be active within the local...becoming active as an apprentice is useful. The then you could be, in no particular order, a steward, business agent, work in many positions in the local (but still work your day job as a Jman) and you could even be business manager one day! :laughing:


Brian John... our apprenticeship isn't over complicated... it's just like any other apprenticeship.


----------



## Hire me please (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks for all the info guys... just wanted a better idea of what the future holds if this is where i decide to stay put


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hire me please said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've got about a few months (give or take) before starting an apprenticeship with Local 3 in NYC and was wondering how many levels there are in the union and how you move from each level...
> 
> ...


 Run while you can.LOL. Local 3 is great but remember just like any other job, get as many certifications as you can and continue you education to receive your BS. If you don't, Like I said get as many certifications as possible because that will set you apart from the rest when times are slow like now. 
Welding is probably one of the best you can have. If you enjoy doing this.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hire me please said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've got about a few months (give or take) before starting an apprenticeship with Local 3 in NYC and was wondering how many levels there are in the union and how you move from each level...
> 
> ...


900 classroom hrs
8000 working hrs for A card

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## JG2011 (Jun 6, 2011)

*On The Job Hours*

I am a 4th Year apprentice. i have completed all the College credits required and I am up to date in school. I missed a few months due to surgery. Now I am supposed to be turning MIJ, but they are telling me i am short work hours. I have a pay out from my pay card of my current hours, can anyone tell me how many hours you need to become MIJ. 
Thank You


----------



## tmg (Feb 3, 2011)

8000 hrs


----------



## JG2011 (Jun 6, 2011)

says above 8000 hrs is for the A card which is after the MIJ period, but thank you for responding. If i do the math its 50 weeks X 35 hours= 1750hrs X 4 years= 7000 hours to become MIJ, but i do not know if that is the actual number. I called down to queens and I got "I dont know, maybe 4 years". So that wasnt much help.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

brian john said:


> Leave it to a NYC local to over complicate something as simple as an apprentice.


NY complicates everything, even the simple things such as purchasing spray paint or buying cigarettes. NY creates a cancer of stupid laws that spreads nationwide.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've heard the locals in New York don't ever let a traveler work more then 999 hours in the local because at 1000 hours they can mash their ticket. 

Someone told me of a guy that was on the job and the business manager came up to him shook his hand, said thanks for all the hard work. Now go back to your local. lol


----------

